# Big Mek w/Klaw... would it be worth it?



## frogboy7 (Jul 19, 2009)

I was tweeking with my ork list and it occurred to me that i could put a PK on my big mek. this got me to thinking. in the list the mek i'm running has a KFF, would the klaw be worth the points, or should i even bother with it?


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

frogboy7 said:


> I was tweeking with my ork list and it occurred to me that i could put a PK on my big mek. this got me to thinking. in the list the mek i'm running has a KFF, would the klaw be worth the points, or should i even bother with it?


It would really depend on how you plan to run him. I would assume you will be keeping him inside a transport? It is pretty much a special nob. Personally, it is putting a lot of points in one place and I am not sure I would want him in battle if his role is giving a cover save to vehicles. Those are my thoughts....


----------



## frogboy7 (Jul 19, 2009)

That's about what i was thinking, but once in a fancy while he's been in close combat. Though probably not enough to warrant 25pts. but hey, thanks for the thoughts :thank_you:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

If you have the points to spare you may as well give him one. If he is sitting in a transport with big squad with a KFF you may as well make him a little bit tougher in combat. Makes him nasty against vehicles too which is something orks struggle with overall. 

The idea of a Power klaw to the rear armour of a leman russ brings a smile to my lips

However with the points of the KFF and the klaw, yikes that much, I dont know its a tough one. I think I'd take one if I had the points to spare but if you dont dont change your list about just to fit one in


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I just keep him basic.
No upgrades, except for the KFF.

Keep him in the vehicle when the rest of the squad disembarks.
If the vehicle is destroyed, then get him in another vehicle ASAP.
Always avoid getting him into close combat. Being and IC, the opponent will target him and he WILL die. Even if he has a PK, he will rarely use it as he will be killed before you will get to strike.
If he lives to use his PK, then your opponent is likely a noob or is mentally handicapped, in which case you shouldn't have a problem beating them anyway.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Actually your right balls to it dont give him one, completely forgot about the targetting IC special rule


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

i wouldn't go with the pk for him. Especially if he is going to be in transport most of the time. If you are worried about him getting near CC I would go with a burna for him instead. The flamer/power weapon combo is very useful in case he gets near CC or a vehicle.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> i wouldn't go with the pk for him. Especially if he is going to be in transport most of the time. If you are worried about him getting near CC I would go with a burna for him instead. The flamer/power weapon combo is very useful in case he gets near CC or a vehicle.


That's a good idea. Bit cheaper and a lot more useful.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yep, it's quite versatile and rather amusing, especially when you set things on fire from a vehicle's fire point. There's nothing like burning somebody from a Battlewagon's hatch.


----------



## inigo montoya (Feb 1, 2009)

Nope. kff only. He will die before he swings any weapon at I3. The burna, while helpful, adds points to a unit that is there for a cover save. It doesn't help him stay alive or give cover saves, so it is a bad option.

Good players will never let him swing in cc. The burna could be better used elswhere.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

inigo montoya said:


> Nope. kff only. He will die before he swings any weapon at I3. The burna, while helpful, adds points to a unit that is there for a cover save. It doesn't help him stay alive or give cover saves, so it is a bad option.
> 
> Good players will never let him swing in cc. The burna could be better used elsewhere.


Good to see others agree with me.

Even a Burna isn't worth it in my opinion. Even if it was only 10 points, i still wouldn't take it.

Remember that he can only shoot it from a vehicle if you move under 6".
If you only move your vehicle 6", and your close enough to drop a template, then you have failed. Have fun getting attacked on rear armour 10 hitting on 4's in CC.
Battlewagon gets destroyed, Big Mek gets killed, your army takes a big hit.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Good to see others agree with me.
> 
> Even a Burna isn't worth it in my opinion. Even if it was only 10 points, i still wouldn't take it.
> 
> ...


If you are using Battlewagons, this is true. However, I run 4 Trukks with Red Paint Job. You get a thirteen inch move. 11 boyz jump out. Shoot and miss with everything. (They are orks after all). Big Mek drops a template. Orks assault and attack closest unit for 44 attacks at strength 5. That burna attack is the cherry on top of that pile of whoop ass. When it works, you get to look at your opponent with a smug grin.

In a pure minmax list, it has absolutely no place, but in a casual game, it is a pretty funny tactic.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

lokis222 said:


> If you are using Battlewagons, this is true. However, I run 4 Trukks with Red Paint Job. You get a thirteen inch move. 11 boyz jump out. Shoot and miss with everything. (They are orks after all). Big Mek drops a template. Orks assault and attack closest unit for 44 attacks at strength 5. That burna attack is the cherry on top of that pile of whoop ass. When it works, you get to look at your opponent with a smug grin.
> 
> In a pure minmax list, it has absolutely no place, but in a casual game, it is a pretty funny tactic.


Problem is, that leaves your Big Mek out in the open.
If you want to assault with him, he will be targetted in close combat and will die before the Boyz can kill anything.
If you dont want to assault with him, then you have to detach him from the unit, meaning he is left on his own on foot and will be taken down with a single shot from a random missile launcher.
Regardless if its a Trukk or a Battlewagon, you cant fire the template if you move at cruising speed unless you disembark, and you dont want to disembark him.
And anyway, if you run him in a Trukk, the Trukk will be destroyed turn 1. Even with the KFF. Trukks are too fragile. Open topped AV10 is about as good as a go-kart made of cardboard.

Ive used a KFF Big Mek in around 60-70 games now. About 20 with a PK in a Trukk, about 20 with a Burna in a Trukk, and about 20 with nothing but the KFF in a Trukk.
Tried disembarking him and getting into combat, tried leaving him in the vehicle, tried everything.
Recently started using him in a Battlewagon, and he is infinitely more effective. KFF as the only upgrade. The front armour on the Battlewagon means that he can provide his cover save to your other units reliably throughout a majority of the game.
If the opponent ever manages to destroy the Battlewagon, he jumps in a nearby Trukk or Battlewagon. I often leave a nearby Battlewagon with 1 model short purely for this reason.

Also, Boyz are S4 on the charge, not S5.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Sounds like you got the experience. I have yet to use a KFF. I use the Shokk Attack Mek and a crap ton of looters to support my trukks, bikers and giant mob or two. Trukks have often been ignored.


----------

